# Flower horn pics.......



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I love this fish!! 11+ inches..

i paid 125 back when he was 8 inches.

WHat do you think?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Great photo, great looking fish.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks dude.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice fish Peacock, really like the color..As far as price goes i have no idea, i think if i were you id ask Posieden(he seems to deal with a lot of flowerhorns)


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

is that a fh? i have never seen one that colour?! i thought they were all pink and blue. 
look splendid!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yep this is a FH...

im not current on my FH names but i believe this is a "breed" of Jin Jang.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm usually not that partial to FH's but yours I might make an exception for. Very nice.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow...
Beautiful fish.
I didn't know that FH's came in that color either.
He looks alot like my RD.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

most flowerhorns are a red devil or midas x trimac. peacocks has alot of red devil in it.

very nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

it does look like it has a lot of red devil in him :nod:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks for the compliments..


----------

